# Clark Hammock NX-250 for sale



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Will cut price to $300 for UWN member. Had 2 but just sold one of them.

Listed on KSL: https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/51161746

Clark Jungle Hammock NX-250. We have 2 of these, both in perfect condition. Both have been used for one long weekend trip and that its. Price listed is for 1 hammock setup. Will better the price if you purchase both.
Each setup comes with hammock, slack rings and XL rain fly. These are 4 season hammocks which can withstand some serious weather. Great for backpacking. Retail on these was right at $500 + tax each, so this is a screaming deal. Again, both are in brand new condition without any defects, holes or damage of any kind.
Full bug screens keep the pest away, while allowing for great ventilation. Storage pockets on bottom of hammock holds a ton of gear and can also be used to insulate the hammock during cold weather months. Additional rain fly completely covers the hammock and adds serious weather protection in addition to being able to completely zip yourself in the hammock.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

$250


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

Is it still available?


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

Are you still selling it? I just can't enter the link you posted and I thought that it's unavailable. The price is more than affordable for such brand new setups. I'm a huge fan of camping, and I love all this stuff related to it. We're planning a trip to Mexico, and I've already bought a rope hammock. It was quite challenging, because I haven't sleeped in a rope hammock yet, but with the help of this guide TheFootHammock.com,I managed to find the right one. You know, there are models that are not so resistant to humidity like the synthetic ones, that's why you better inform yourself before making a purchase.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Whatever Charoung and Endoren are offering, I'll beat it by one penny!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL someone needs to update the bots to look at post dates.


-DallanC


----------



## Stoneger (Dec 17, 2020)

Endoren said:


> Are you still selling it? I just can't enter the link you posted and I thought that it's unavailable. The price is more than affordable for such brand new setups. I'm a huge fan of camping, and I love all this stuff related to it. We're planning a trip to Mexico, and I've already bought a rope hammock. It was quite challenging, because I haven't sleeped in a rope hammock yet, but with the help of this guide TheFootHammock.com,I managed to find the right one. You know, there are models that are not so resistant to humidity like the synthetic ones, that's why you better inform yourself before making a purchase.


I have to admit that this one is really helpful. Thanks for the advice!


----------

